# Xils-Lab : PolyM 1.5 Released and Special Reduced Price



## muziksculp (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi,

*Xils-Lab PolyM* *ver 1.5* has been released, and a special reduced price is now available for this synth 

*PolyM 1.5 Launch offer: 89€ instead of 149€ 

Link : *Xils-Lab PolyM ver 1.5





*What's new in 1.5 version ?*


A new Extended Arpeggiator has been integrated: Much more than the standard playing up and down the notes of a chord, this arpeggiator added cycled modulations and mute possibilities for sparkling notes that are a full of life. 
To take full advantage of the marvelous PolyM graphic interface in new high-resolution computers, we added several bigger sizes.
More presets from Zensound, Daniel Stawczyk and Adam Borseti.
Full compatibility with Apple M1 based computers.
Full VST3 compatibility.
Easy global A3 tuning (440hz, 432hz, anything else).
Easy Octave change.
Always the same stunning, analog sound.
*FREE for PolyM Owners*

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 28, 2022)

Today is the last day for this intro offer.


----------

